# Dark Rock Pro 4 RAM Kompatibilität



## Christian91 (26. Mai 2018)

*Dark Rock Pro 4 RAM Kompatibilität*

Hallo,

Überlege mir den Dark Rock Pro 4 zuzulegen jetzt die Frage ich habe alle RAM Slots mit Corsair Vengeance LP RAM belegt passt der Kühler drauf?

Wenn ich späte mal ein Quad Channel System kaufen würde was würde z.B für ein Arbeitsspeicher im Quad Channel Betrieb drunter passen ?


----------



## nobody45 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 RAM Kompatibilität*

Hallo Christian,

hast du dein Gehäuse schon ? 

Klar der Dark Rock 4 braucht niedrigen Ram, aber dein Corsair Vengance LP DDR3-1600 GML8GX3M2A1600C9 ist ein Low Profile RAM und sollte passen.

DARK ROCK PRO 4 max RAM Höhe = 40mm
Deine RAM Höhe = 26,25 mm 


kind regards
nobody45


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 RAM Kompatibilität*

Unter den DRP4 passen ca 40mm auf allen Slots.
http://www.hardwaremax.net/images/p...r/bequiet_Dark_Rock4/bequiet-darkrock4-27.jpg

Wenn du interesse am DRP4 hast, kannst du mir ja schreiben


----------



## nobody45 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 RAM Kompatibilität*

Ja der Dark Rock 4 Pro kühlt galaktisch gut, fast 10°C kühler als mein Dark Rock 3 (ohne Pro).

Wenn der Dark Rock Pro 4 den i5 2500k auf 4,5 Ghz nicht mehr kühlen kann, dann gibt es eigentlich gar nichts mehr was das schaffen könnte, nicht mal mehr Wakü hätte dann eine Chance.

A very good Choice this air cooler.
Get this cooler, be lucky and stay yolo 


Kind regards
nobody45


----------



## bastian123f (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 RAM Kompatibilität*

Unter den Dark Rock Pro 4 passt nur niedriger RAM -> so ein Quatsch. 

BeQuiet hat doch extra die Kühlrippen angepasst und den Lüfter kann man auch weiter rauf schieben.

Schaut euch mal die Abmessungen an: https://www.bequiet.com/admin/Image...g=2&force=true&download=true&omitPreview=true




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Bilder sind von der Herstellerseite.


----------



## Narbennarr (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 RAM Kompatibilität*

Lüfter hochschieben =  mehr Fehlluft und mehr als 3 Lamellen höher geht er nicht .
Die verkürzten Kühlrippen erhöhen das ganze um gerade mal 7mm, da es durchaus mal abweichung bei den Board gibt, also besser mit 5 rechnen. Andere Hersteller kürzen hier deutlich großzügiger. Es ist zwar durchaus möglich, dass höherer Ram unter den DRP4 passt, das ganze kann jedoch eine try and error- Erfahrung werden, weshalb man bei dem Kühler durchaus im 40mm Bereich bleiben sollte!


----------



## Christian91 (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 RAM Kompatibilität*

Und wie hoch sind dann zum Beispiel Trident Z RGBs ?

Also das Gehäuse habe ich noch nicht.

Sieht aber sehr stark nach dem Fractal Design Define R6 aus, was mich auch reitzen würde was günstiger wäre aber hinten nur einen 120er hat und kein 5,25" Schacht hat und etwas lauter ist wäre das Corsair Carbide 275R mit Glasfenster


----------



## EyRaptor (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 RAM Kompatibilität*



nobody45 schrieb:


> Wenn der Dark Rock Pro 4 den i5 2500k auf 4,5 Ghz nicht mehr kühlen kann, dann gibt es eigentlich gar nichts mehr was das schaffen könnte, nicht mal mehr Wakü hätte dann eine Chance.



Der Dark Rock Pro 4 ist ohne frage ein ausgezeichneter CPU Kühler, aber diese Aussage ist einfach falsch.
Waküs können weit mehr Energie abführen als es für einen Lüftkühler jemals möglich ist.
Ich hab zufällig den Dark Rock Pro 3, der von der Kühlleistung dem 4er sehr ähnlich ist,
aber auf meiner CPU aus Sys 1 wäre er bei heftigem oc schlicht nicht stark genug.

Edit:


			
				Computerbase schrieb:
			
		

> Doch warum die Empfehlung eines Overclocking-Mainboards? Der Blick auf die Leistungsaufnahme zeigt warum: 700 Watt standen im Maximum beim sehr kurzen Cinebench-Test auf der Anzeige. Das sind 450 Watt mehr als in der Default-Konfiguration. Erstmals kam dabei im ComputerBase-Büro in dem Raum, in dem der Test-PC stand, die Sicherung. Nach kurzem Schreck und der Überprüfung der kompletten Hardware wurde aber ein Verteiler als Schwachpunkt ausgemacht, die Hardware hat keinen Schaden genommen. Der Test machte aber deutlich, dass für das Overclocking einer CPU dieser Kategorie die Hardware wirklich stimmen muss.


----------



## bastian123f (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 RAM Kompatibilität*



Christian91 schrieb:


> Und wie hoch sind dann zum Beispiel Trident Z RGBs ?
> 
> Also das Gehäuse habe ich noch nicht.
> 
> Sieht aber sehr stark nach dem Fractal Design Define R6 aus, was mich auch reitzen würde was günstiger wäre aber hinten nur einen 120er hat und kein 5,25" Schacht hat und etwas lauter ist wäre das Corsair Carbide 275R mit Glasfenster



Wenn ich mal die Bilkder von den Corsair Vengeance LP und die mit den Trident Z vergleiche, dann sollten die schon drunter passen.


----------



## Christian91 (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 RAM Kompatibilität*

Ja das ist jetzt halt die Frage ich stehe momentan zwischen Dark Rock Pro 4 gute Kühlleistung und Leise und in Schwarz oder Scythe Mugen 5 super RAM Kompatibilität auch für später mal und auch ne passable Kühlleistung und halt von der Optik vielleicht nicht ganz so toll.

Der Mugen 5 würde mit einen Lüfter auch fürs Übertakten reichen wie heiß sollte den ne übertaktete CPU maximal werden ?


----------



## bastian123f (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 RAM Kompatibilität*

Das kommt auf die CPU drauf an. Da gibt es Unterscheide. 
Aber generell gilt so kühl, wie möglich. Denn die CPU mag es auch nicht, ständig am Temp Limit zu sein.


----------



## Narbennarr (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 RAM Kompatibilität*

Der DRP4 ist ganz klar stärker als der Mugen 5


----------



## p4rtybus (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 RAM Kompatibilität*

Also ich habe einen Dark Rock Pro 4 und bin ziemlich begeistert, mein i5 8600K läuft unter Vollast bei 4,7Ghz bis zu 76° , und dabei ist er unhörbar. Es ist also noch deutlich mehr möglich, wenn man es nicht gerade super silent haben will.


----------



## Christian91 (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 RAM Kompatibilität*

Dann ist halt nur noch die Frage ob ich in Zukunft niedrige aber auch Leistungsstarke RAMS dafür bekommen werde dann werde ich nämlich eher zum dark rock pro 4 greifen der hat ja hinten auch diese kürzung also würde es auch bei Quad Channel denke ich passen oder nicht ?


----------



## p4rtybus (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 RAM Kompatibilität*



Christian91 schrieb:


> Dann ist halt nur noch die Frage ob ich in Zukunft niedrige aber auch Leistungsstarke RAMS dafür bekommen werde dann werde ich nämlich eher zum dark rock pro 4 greifen der hat ja hinten auch diese kürzung also würde es auch bei Quad Channel denke ich passen oder nicht ?



Ja Klar, da passt es auch


----------



## Homeboy (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 RAM Kompatibilität*

also, wenn nur 40mm Platz ist, hat man mit den G.Skill Ripjaws, die ja 42mm sein sollen ein Problem?! Hat jemand was getestet ?!

Mainboard wäre das x470 Gaming Pro oder Carbon. eventuell kommt der Dark Pro 4 garnicht bis zum Ram Slot 2, da ja für dual channel slot 2 und 4 belegt werden müssen, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.

Kommt er dran oder nicht, die abstände vom cpu bis zum slot 2 fehlen mir ja...

kann einer helfen bevor ich bestelle....


----------



## Azeroy (8. November 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 RAM Kompatibilität*



Homeboy schrieb:


> also, wenn nur 40mm Platz ist, hat man mit den G.Skill Ripjaws, die ja 42mm sein sollen ein Problem?! Hat jemand was getestet ?!
> 
> Mainboard wäre das x470 Gaming Pro oder Carbon. eventuell kommt der Dark Pro 4 garnicht bis zum Ram Slot 2, da ja für dual channel slot 2 und 4 belegt werden müssen, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.
> 
> ...




Das würde mich auch interessieren, gibt es dazu ein Update?


----------



## CastorTolagi (8. November 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 RAM Kompatibilität*

Ich frage mich gerade was es für einen Sinn macht RGB-RAM unter einen CPU-Kühler zu verstecken... 
Der DRP4 überdeckt doch sämtliche RAM Bänke - da sieht man von dem Bling Bling doch eh nichts mehr.


----------



## Mischbrot (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 RAM Kompatibilität*

Guten Abend 

Push push 

stehe gerade selber vor dem Problem. Habt ihr jetzt schon mehr Erfahrung???
Dark Rock Pro 4 
Asus ROG Strix X-F470 Gaming
mit
 G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200?

Ich wäre sehr dankbar für eine Antwort.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## bastian123f (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 RAM Kompatibilität*



Mischbrot schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Push push
> 
> ...



Schau mal das Bild an:

https://cdn.pcpartpicker.com/static...416.d22de10bc453914ac2fb3c50230dc85c.1600.jpg

Hier sind sogar die Trident Z drunter, die mit 44 mm angegeben werden.

https://i0.wp.com/www.pcbuildersclu...ds/2018/04/DRP4_h_w_4.jpg?fit=3000,2000&ssl=1


----------



## DeSchnubbie (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 RAM Kompatibilität*

Oder schau dir meine Konfig an. Abderes Board aber alle 4 Bänke belegt ohne Probleme mit den Ripjaws V


----------



## -d11- (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 RAM Kompatibilität*

Ich habe gestern beim Kumpel die G.Skill Ripjaws V "unter" dem BQ Dark Rock Pro 4 verbaut. Es passt!

/edit: Ich weiß nicht, ob es relevant ist: Es war ein Z390 Board, also Intel Sockel 1151 (v2).


----------



## SABBATH_FOR_FRIDAY (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 RAM Kompatibilität*

Moin, heisst es nicht DAHOAM im BAYERN-Land, nee,was ich ´mal wissen wollte, wie tauschst Du denn ggf. die RAM, musste ja den ganzen Kühler abnehmen, oder reicht nur vorne der erste Lüfter? Wie passt denn der ATX Power Stecker bei dem Bild?


----------

